# mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Januar 2010)

Im Artikel steht 2 x 1024 MB DDR3-1333 RAM. In der tabellarischen Beschreibung aber 2 x 2048 MB 1333 RAM...

Ansonsten gutes Notebook zum fairen Preis!


----------



## wolf7 (30. Januar 2010)

naja 2GB erscheinen mir für den preis aber auch bissl wenig. deswegen denke ich schon dass da 4GB verbaut sein werden.


edit: bei mysn stehts dann auch so da mit 4GB


----------



## Blackburn (30. Januar 2010)

also beim Saturn in Österreich gibt es seit kurzem einen Notebook von Acer, auch mit dem Core i5, Radeon 5650 mit 1024MB.

Nur das er 500GB hat und 4GB RAM. Displaygröße ist auch 15,6.

und das für 699 Euro, also ganze 300 weniger als euer ding..


----------



## Jarafi (30. Januar 2010)

Nette Gerät, aber für 64 bit sind doch 2 Giga zu wenig oder?


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. Januar 2010)

das Fire DTX von deviltech hat noch ne bessere preis/leistung

fürs gleich geld hat man noch nen core i7 drin mit gleicher graka


----------



## einblumentopf (30. Januar 2010)

Das Deviltech kostet gleich ausgestattet mit i7 mindestens 1045,-€ mit dem i5 wie hier ist es allerdings günstiger, da hast du recht.


----------



## Thomas2605 (30. Januar 2010)

Blackburn schrieb:


> also beim Saturn in Österreich gibt es seit kurzem einen Notebook von Acer, auch mit dem Core i5, Radeon 5650 mit 1024MB.
> 
> Nur das er 500GB hat und 4GB RAM. Displaygröße ist auch 15,6.
> 
> und das für 699 Euro, also ganze 300 weniger als euer ding..




Den gab es in Deutschland bei Mediamarkt und ich hab mir gleich einen gekauft! Ist sogar nen BlueRay Laufwerk mit drin! OK die CPU ist "nur" nen i5 430 aber das P/L Verhältnis ist derzeit unschlagbar!


----------



## XXTREME (30. Januar 2010)

Euer Teil hier ist deffinitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Piy (30. Januar 2010)

find ich gut   hab auch nen mysn und bin sehr zufrieden damit, die sollten mehr werbung machen ^^


----------



## Ionenweaper (30. Januar 2010)

Blackburn schrieb:


> also beim Saturn in Österreich gibt es seit kurzem einen Notebook von Acer, auch mit dem Core i5, Radeon 5650 mit 1024MB.
> 
> Nur das er 500GB hat und 4GB RAM. Displaygröße ist auch 15,6.
> 
> und das für 699 Euro, also ganze 300 weniger als euer ding..



Naja, Notebooks kann man nicht einfach nur durch die Grundkomponenten im Innenleben vergleichen. Dazu gehört viel mehr dazu, die dann die eigentliche Qualität ausmachen. Support & Service ist das eine, die ist bei Acer z. B. schon mal grottenschlecht (siehe Heise-Test), wie es bei mySN aussieht weiß ich nicht, da ich sie nicht kenne.
Zweitens: Auf die Verarbeitung und die restlichen Komponenten kommt es viel mehr an als bei einem Desktop. Kommt der Acer auch auf 3,5 Stunden Akkubetrieb im Office? Ist auch für die Langlebigkeit wichtig, wie hoch die Leistungsaufnahme ist; nicht nur für die Laufzeit. Und soweiter, das spielt da alles rein...

Zudem bedenke: HD 5650 ist nicht HD 5650, da kann man als Notebookhersteller auch abweichen.

Von daher braucht man einen ausführlicheren Test, damit man sagen kann, diese Notebooks lassen sich vergleichen.


----------



## johndoe02 (1. Februar 2010)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Notebook bin, mit dem ich auch ordentlich zocken kann (Rollenspiele, Adventure hin und wieder Strategie), hört sich das Angebot sehr gut an. Alternativ hatte ich ein Acer bzw. das Fire DTX von deviltech ins Auge gefasst. Wenn der Service bei Acer wirklich schlecht ist, fällt das in der Rangliste nach hinten. Das Fire DTX hat bei allen Tests die ich gelesen habe sehr gut abgeschnitten. Gerade das Display soll wohl ziemlich gut an. 

Von daher wäre es schön, wenn das PCGH-Notebook schnellstens mal getestet wird. 

Hat den irgendwer schon Erfahrung mit mySN Notebooks?

Gruß


----------



## Nerma (3. Februar 2010)

Habe mich heute beim lesen der neuen PCGH gefreut, dass Ihr jetzt auch ein Gaming-Notebook zusammengestellt habt.
Bisher hatte auch ich aufs Devil-Tec Notebook geschielt, vor allem weil man dieses auch mit einem kleinerem Display erhält.
Ich persönlich brauche (unterwegs) keine riesigen Auflösungen.
Ich suche nach einem Notebook, mit dem in auch unterwegs mal ne Runde Team Fortress 2 oder Anno 1404 zocken kann, würde aber halt gerne mit kleinerer Auflösung und dafür mit hohen Details spielen.

Ich schaue mir den Konfigurator mal an, evtl geht da ja noch was.

Was mich aber interessieren würde:
Mit welchen Einstellungen habt Ihr denn Anno getestet?
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr die Settings noch nachreichen könntet.


----------



## phil100 (5. März 2010)

würde mich echt mal über einen Test des Notebooks freuen, vor allem halt natürlich die Spieleleistung, denn mich würde mal die Auflösung interessieren, denn das Display hat ja 1900*1024 ca. und mich würde mal interessieren ob die Graka mit der Auflösung die 24 FPS bei Anno auf max Details geschafft hat und genauso bei Crysis oder ob eine niedriegere Auflösung verwendet wurde, wäre wirklich wissenswert


----------

